# Suche Link: Websites als Flächen dargestellt



## mariomartic (19. März 2009)

Ich bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer Seite, auf der Webseiten-Designs als Flächen dargestellt werden. 

Man sieht also keine Texte und Bilder, sondern nur Flächen. Vor längerer Zeit war ich mal auf der Seite, jedoch habe ich den Link nicht mehr.

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Gruss
Mario


----------



## Maik (19. März 2009)

Hi,

meinst du vielleicht http://www.free-css.com/free-css-layouts/page2.php, oder http://www.intensivstation.ch/templates/, oder auch http://layouts.ironmyers.com/?

mfg Maik


----------



## mariomartic (19. März 2009)

Danke für deine Links. Es geht in die Richtung, aber noch nicht ganz. Ich suche nicht fertige CSS-Layouts. Kleines Beispiel. Man macht einen Printscreen von der Coca-Cola-Seite und abstrahiert diese nur in Flächen. Eine Farbe für Bilder und eine für Texte. Also wirklich ein Design aufs maximale abstrahiert. Es gibt eine Seite, die sich genau damit beschäftigt. Aber der Name will mir einfach nicht einfallen.

Danke


----------



## rotekiste (31. März 2009)

Hallo, klingt interessant und würde mich auch interessieren. Meine googeleien waren aber auch erfolglos. Beschäftigt sich diese Seite mir bestehenden, großen Projekten, wie deinem Cola Beispiel?

P.S: Mir fällt gerade ein, dass so abstrahierte Layouts in einem Buch dargestellt wurden, was sich mit Typografie, farben etc im Web beschäftigt hat. Aber wie gesagt leider nur in gedruckter Form.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. April 2009)

Hi,
also du willst eine komplette Webseite in eine Farbpalette umwandeln. Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?

Gruß


----------

